# Canberra area



## Kat70 (May 22, 2013)

Not sure how many people on here are from Canberra in Australia, but if you are would love to have a play date with the dogs. Midas is now 8 months old, and mostly well behaved


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for our Aussie members


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for our Aussie members, and I know they are here!


----------

